# Mi Outback Sightings



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

While Cae and I were headed north on the Mackinac Bridge on August 7th, we saw an Outback heading south on the bridge. We waved like crazy but didn't seem to be noticed despite the fact that we were also towing an Outback. While wandering in the UP on the 10th, we saw an Outback parked in the driveway in Crystal Falls. Coming home on August 11th, we saw 2 Outbacks, 1 on the Mackinac Bridge and 1 headed north on I-75 just south of the bridge. We also passed an Outback headed south on M-53 as we were headed north toward Imlay City on August 13th. We weren't towing the Outback this time. The fact that no heads turned toward us while we were towing made me wonder if any of the Outbacks we passed belonged to Outbackers.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I had been one of the Outbacks you saw in or headed to the U.P., but no such luck.







I should be there in about 6 weeks though!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nonny,

I would bet that if they were fellow Outbackers, they would have been waving like crazy too!








I know on our outings, spotting an Outback is cause for major celebration! (we are sooo in need of a real life!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Nonny,

You sure it wasn't August 6th (Sunday about noon)?

We were heading south on the Mighty Mac and saw an Outback going north.

-Matt


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nonny,
> 
> I know on our outings, spotting an Outback is cause for major celebration! (we are sooo in need of a real life!
> 
> ...


You say that like that's a bad thing.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree if they were outbackers they would have taken notice. On our maiden voyage a couple of weeks I ran into a couple pulling an outback that pulled in behind us at the campground. He didn't mention anything about being a member on outbackers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nonny I'm sure if they were from the site they will chime and say so
Its great when you see another Outback and they wave back at you









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not me...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Nonny,
> 
> You sure it wasn't August 6th (Sunday about noon)?
> 
> ...


No, Matt, it was Monday so maybe the one you passed heading north on Sunday, we saw on Monday heading south.


----------

